# Author Sherman Alexie Nails it



## Pamvhv (Apr 27, 2014)

Seriously. Wow. This cut me to the bone when I saw it tonight.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting that!

That's what I want someday. To be someone's choice. Not the default or the fallback or the backup plan. But to have someone choose me every day. I was married for 16 years, and I've never had that.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Ah, simple wisdom. Why did that go out of style?


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Forest said:


> Ah, simple wisdom. Why did that go out of style?



Life?


----------

